# Fluval 405 leaking pretty bad by the one latch handle. HELP



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

I picked up a used 405 and it works fine except for the excess water on the floor. the gasket around the motor is in good shape so I'm not sure what's exactly causing it. I can't be the only one that's run into this...what can I do?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is it leaking between the canister body and pump head? If so, it is possible it needs a new pump head seal even though the existing seal 'looks' good.

Do the latch handles latch snugly or are they kind of loose?


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

craqerjaq said:


> I picked up a used 405 and it works fine except for the excess water on the floor. the gasket around the motor is in good shape so I'm not sure what's exactly causing it. I can't be the only one that's run into this...what can I do?


I had the same problem with my 305, soon as I replaced the seal between the body and pump, it stopped leaking. I read somewhere that they need to be replaced roughly every two years. I also use a lubricant on the seal every 3 months or so, maybe this will help the seal last longer.

I assume that it could be possible that you put the pump on backwards. It should fit on in only one way... just a suggestion as well.

I also replaced the aquastop valve at about the same time as the seal. I also just replaced the impeller cover. So, in my opinion, you would better benefit by buying the tune up kit that Fluval sells (amazon has it ), just in case as these parts do wear out. *** also read on several other forums that this is a common problem, hence my suggestion for the tune up kit.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

apply vaseline on the rubber seal as it probably dried up thus not sealing well anymore.


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

Well I've been playing around with some plumbing tape stuff and silicone. I've successfully been able to shift the leaking to just by where the power cord notch is. I figure if I put enough silicone in the **** unit eventually the leak will stop. I only paid 90 bucks for it, knowing it had a leak but I didn't expect this much hassle. I feel like the leak is coming from somewhere else than through the gasket...I'm almost ready to say screw it and sell it for the 90 I paid and let someone else try to figure it out.


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

Deeda said:


> Is it leaking between the canister body and pump head? If so, it is possible it needs a new pump head seal even though the existing seal 'looks' good.
> 
> Do the latch handles latch snugly or are they kind of loose?


I kinda feel like it's in this area...I'm not sure exactly which seal you're referring to...got a picture to reference?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you don't have the owners manual or instructions, just go to the Fluval website and download it. It should have an exploded diagram detailing all the parts, including replacement part numbers.


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

When you start replacing parts as troubleshooting...you're almost better off just getting a new one. My problem is I don't know what's causing the leak...can't see inside it when it's running...just can isolate that it's on the back half of the machine cause the trench on the front side stays dry...no clue where to go from there


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I was recommending that you view the manual because they usually offer tips on common problems and this may allow you to figure out what exactly the problem is with your filter. The seals/o-rings are normal replacement items and I usually buy them when I get a used filter, especially one that leaks. I find it is cheaper to buy replacement parts than to buy a brand new filter.


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

You mean the o rings on the in out valve? Can that cause a leak back into the upper part of the unit?


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

Is it possible that the two little seals on the intake could cause a leak back into the upper part? I dropped another 40 bucks into parts for this thing and hopefully that will solve it. New intake, new big gasket, new cover for the impeller...forget the exact name of that part, and I picked up a pack of suction cups and a new tube for the piece that goes in the tank. Buying used can save u money...sometimes... :/


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

It does not leak out of the top where the valve goes in though... So idk


----------

